# High Protein Grain Free Diets and UTI,Crystals



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

*Important information regarding Urinary–Bladder Infections/Struvite Crystals/Kidney Stones in Dogs & Cats in relation to Grains, Carbohydrates and Magnesium levels in pet Food 
Scroll to bottom of page to view Urinary/Kidney support remedies*​
<LI class=MsoNormal>Foods made with grains (corn/wheat/rice etc) can cause alkaline urine in dogs and cats. <LI class=MsoNormal>Magnesium reacts with alkaline urine to cause crystals. <LI class=MsoNormal>Most “Prescription/dissolution/preventative” clinic diets take out the magnesium to prevent this reaction, even though magnesium is essential, especially for the nervous system. 
Reducing magnesium may cause a host of other negative health issues. 
 It is far more important and beneficial to prevent alkaline urine by feeding a high protein/grain-free/low carbohydrate diet in order to minimize the risk of crystals. 

<LI class=MsoNormal>Grain- based foods may also lead to kidney failure, which often cannot be detected until there is over 75% damage done. 
Protein from muscle meat creates an optimal acid urine -Magnesium does not react in acid urine, thereby significantly reducing the risk of crystal formation. 
Don’t be fooled into thinking that "prescription/low magnesium" diets are the solution, nor are they healthy. High protein/low carbohydrate/grain free foods are the optimum diet for dogs and cats with or without crystals, for both prevention of, and recovery from, crystals. 
Urinary PH levels are optimized by avoiding grains, therefore preventing the risk of alkaline/magnesium reactions. 
Grain-free/low carb diets also support healthy kidney function, amongst the many other health benefits of feeding a high protein diet to your pet. 
*Urinary Tract/Bladder Infections* 
The most common cause of Urinary Tract/Bladder Infections is stress, or bacteria as a result of many possible causes like contamination from diarrhea, unclean litter box, or dust/particles from cat litter. Urinary Tract/Bladder Infections are rarely food related and can be easily treated with prescribed antibiotics, homeopathics, and natural herbal antibiotics. (although not common, an undersized badder/urinary tract system, or deformity may also be the cause). 
NOTE: Hydrangea


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

I switched my cats food to grain free after reading the above. My vet was very supportive, and so far they are doing great.


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

I have my 8 month old pup on grain free (Orijen) and she is doing really well on it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Am I missing where this was taken from?????


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

I check every so often if the food i am feeding my pup has any complaints so i googled "orijen dog food complaints" and the third topic down is "royal canin recalls, dog food recalls,kidney failure" just click on that.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Guess I will go with the grainfree Instinct of Nature's Variety next time I buy food.
Although my boys have eaten lamb and rice food their entire lives with no problem and none of my past dogs who didn't eat as good a food none died from kidney problems.

My vet agrees with the info above though.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, so what about the other types of crystals? My dog makes calcium oxalate crystals which aren't as common as the magnesium struvite type. The treatments are totally different. He had one bladder stone removed by the time he was 2. He has been on RX food exclusively since then (No treats or other tidbits) and has done well, even though it typically has a lower success rate than the other type of crystals. He hasn't had a recurrance of bladder stones in 4 years and although the ingredients aren't the greatest, I would be very hesitant to take the chance of switching him to something else.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That article is a holistic site selling remedies and consultation. It would be best to check to see if there are real studies, and how they are done.

I do see something regarding cats.....nothing on dogs...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Cats are usually more likely to get UTIs and crystals than dogs are, and the grain-free thing makes sense. Cats are true carnivores, whereas dogs are omnivores, like we are. Grain is not, in any form, a natural part of their diet.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

While I generally agree with the statement regarding Grains = Alkaline, Meats = Acidic, I don't think the whole picture is here. Creating an acidic urine is imperative when dealing with _struvite _crystals, and recent research is showing that residual excretion of protein and excretion of higher mineral levels _can_ increase the incidence of crystals. This is if a person is using a high protein diet, _and_ if the animal is producing crystals based on genetics (short urethral tract) etc. Most of the "quality" foods out there produce the correct acidity.
Long and short of it, producing a moderately acidic urine, increasing hydration, increasing activity levels are most important


----------

